# Pictures ^.^



## huntercs (Nov 3, 2007)

All rats love John Ratzenberger and D20.








She's hording the food I gave her, and Mist is just kinda hiding over there.


----------



## sweet_dreams91 (Oct 19, 2007)

They're both so cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

cute!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Cuteness!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Your grey hooded rat looks just like mine, though mine is dumbo! They are both adorable!


----------

